# The Global South



## Pergamum (Sep 23, 2007)

DID YOU KNOW: 


At the beginning of the 20th century, about 90% of all the world’s “Christians” lived in the West or the North (Europe or North America mostly). Now, 75% of the world’s “Christians” live in the South or the East (in Africa or Asia). 

While Islam is rooted at Mecca and Allah only speaks Arabic, Christianity has no geographical center and praises to the Lamb will occur among people from all tongues and tribes and nations. 


God honors no real estate. He has been pleased to shift this “center” of the “Christian world” many times; from Jerusalem, to the Greek speaking world, to Western Europe, North America. 


North Africa, once a thriving center of Christian thought is now dark and lifeless. North America, if the Lord does not intercede, may be the same way in a century.

The whole center of gravity has shifted and has moved south. Philip Jenkins, in his fine book “The Next Christendom,” calls this new center the “Global South.”


More than half of the world’s missionaries are now no longer White and Western! 



Read that statement again.



More than half of the world’s missionaries are now no longer White and Western!



THREE QUESTIONS IN LIGHT OF THE ABOVE FACTS:

Are your churches aware of this?

What are they doing about it?

Are there efforts underway at pursuing partnerships with indigenous missionaries to complete the global task?


----------

